# biofilter in seperare tank sump setup



## Thedenguin (Oct 28, 2011)

Hopefully you know what im talking about because i need info before doing this myself. Iv seen it on youtube though i cant find the video again and my local fish store has this setup in their amazing reef tank.
Anyways its a tank under the actual fish tank full of what looks to be green algea that the water cycles through. Im guessing its a big biofilter with benifial algea to eat ammonia and what not.
I have a 55g chichlid tank. Im thinking about putting another 55g next to it and bridging it so the fish tank would extend across my entire wall. And be cheaper than buying a big tank. If i ever do this i think this kind of filter would be cool.
So does anyone know what im talking about?
How would i grow all the algea in the tank?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Basically what your talking about is a sump, If you run 2 tanks on one sump it would need to be good size or use 2 different ones.

Just google diy sump you'll get lots of hits.


----------



## Thedenguin (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok. I was thinking about using a 30g tank under my actual 55g. What do i put in the 30 to filter the water and grow the benifial bacteria?


----------

